# Penne with Porcini Mushrooms, Pancetta and Saffron Cream Sauce



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

1 oz. dried porcini mushrooms[ soaked in 2 cups lukewarm water for 20 minutes] 
1/4 tsp. saffron 
2 tbsp. unsalted butter 
2 tbsp. olive oil extra virgin 1/4 cup minced french shallots 
6 oz. pancetta 
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 cup 35% cream 
1/2 cup parmigiano-reggiano chesse
2 tsp. chopped parsley 
&nbsp

&nbsp

Drain the porcini mushrooms and reserve the soaking water. Rinse the mushrooms under cold running water and chop them roughly. 
Line the strainer with 2 paper towels and strain the water into a bowl togged of sandy deposits. Stir saffron into the mushroom water and set aside. 
Heat the butter and the oil in a large sauce pot over medium heat. when the butter begins to foam add shallots and pancetta cook until shallots are golden brown. Add chopped mushrooms and mushroom water reduce until almost dry add wine and reduce until almost dry add cream and reduce for 3-5 mins. 
Cook pasta as per instructions. 
In a large sauté pan place pasta and sauce together simmer for 1 min, add cheese toss until pasta is lightly coated portion into 4 bowls garnish with parsley and more cheese if desired.


----------

